# Holiday Inn Vacation Club Cape Canaveral 3-26 to 4-2-16 $700



## Tank (Mar 17, 2016)

Studio  available Easter week @ Cape Canaveral formally Ron Jons
Reservation will be put in your name

http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_ccr.php


----------



## Tank (Mar 18, 2016)

sleeps up to 4 > kitchenette


----------



## Tank (Mar 18, 2016)

has to be PayPal


----------



## Tank (Mar 18, 2016)

this is located in the pool area


----------



## Tank (Mar 19, 2016)

Washer / dryer in building


----------



## Tank (Mar 19, 2016)

Will turn back in Thursday


----------



## Tank (Mar 20, 2016)

morning bump

Beachside Fun on Florida’s Space Coast
From NASA to cruise ships, beaches to theme parks, it’s all part of Central Florida vacation fun. And at Holiday Inn Club Vacations Cape Canaveral Beach Resort, it’s all within easy reach!

This active resort is for those looking to have it all in a Florida getaway. With beach access right from the resort, enjoy the perfect path to a relaxing ocean escape. Guests love watching the cruise ships from the fishing pier just steps away at Jetty Park. Or lounge poolside in the sun with the kids laughing and playing on the waterslide, lazy river or in the tot’s pool.


----------



## Tank (Mar 20, 2016)

bump it again


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 20, 2016)

Maybe you can list this with Disney Cruise groups/boards. This is an awesome resort and a great deal. I can imagine someone going on a Disney cruise might enjoy a few additional days of beach time. That's what we're doing this summer. Good luck!


----------



## Tank (Mar 21, 2016)

Thats a great idea, thank you !

These are sold out, Holiday Inn this cost $1900


----------



## Tank (Mar 21, 2016)

bumping this ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tank (Mar 22, 2016)

Still available at this time


----------



## Tank (Mar 22, 2016)

bump it ,,,,,,


----------



## Tank (Mar 23, 2016)

this is the last one I have, no other sizes are available. It is a studio


----------



## Tank (Mar 23, 2016)

bumping it again


----------



## Tank (Mar 23, 2016)

Thursday at 3pm I will be putting this back into the Holiday Inn Vacation Club's inventory and recover my vacation points if it does not rent


----------

